# Cool tube ventilation setup question



## sMACkaddict (Sep 10, 2012)

Wasn't having luck getting an answer in my GJ, thought maybe it wasn't really the right venue...
SO I have a cool tube, as you've probably gathered, my question is:  How important is it that I run ducting, on the intake end of the cool tube, up to the top of the grow area?  Will the room not cool properly if I just leave the end of the cool tube open?

hxxp://marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=194885&d=1347231971

Specifcs(shown in image minus the ducting):
400w HPS bulb
430ish cfm 6" inline fan
~5ft ducting(not shown in image)
setup: 
(ducting maybe? or nothing)-->cool tube-->ducting(~4ft)-->fan-->exhaust(~1ft)

any help is appreciated!

thanks

sMACk

k can't figure out how to attach this picture that I have in another thread... it won't let me just upload it again becuase its the same... Anyone know how to link to an image in another thread?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 10, 2012)

Id say it depends on your grow room and how the air flows throughout.  If you're looking to cool the bulb more then run the duct closer to the ground. If you're trying to remove more warm air from the GR then run the duct closer to the ceiling.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 10, 2012)

what do you think about no ducting on the intake side?

thanks

sMACk


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 10, 2012)

It should work just fine until you need to add a carbon scrubber. In fact I would suggest leaving the ducting off as much as possible to keep your cfm's up.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 10, 2012)

i think I'm not going to have a carbon scrubber... im in a pretty secluded area and its hard and expensive to get stuff like that...
thanks for the advice Monster


sMACk


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 10, 2012)

Anytime bud! Glad I could help.  You may want to try running the duct by the ceiling / floor just to see if you get better results.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 10, 2012)

are hot pockets of air not a huge issue in a small grow room?  Im just smoking more and more trying to imagine the air swirling around in my grow. hehe.. and if I don't run ducting up to the top of the room, I picture it just getinng hotter and hotter above my light... I don't know why it bothers me so much, would that build up of hot air even be an issue?

sMACk


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 10, 2012)

If you have enough circulation in the room then you wont have pockets of dead air. I like to put ocilating fans on the floor blowing upwards to move the cooler air to the top of the room. Without enough air movement you will end up with hot spots.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2012)

If your cfm's are high enough(the draw) it will not matter.

When my fan is on it sucks my tent sides in no matter where the placement of the intake from my reflectors.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 10, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If your cfm's are high enough(the draw) it will not matter.
> 
> When my fan is on it sucks my tent sides in no matter where the placement of the intake from my reflectors.



alright, good to know... thanks duck


sMACk


----------

